# HP Pavilion DV9500 CD/DVD not recognized in Vista



## bawkin (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a HP Pavilion DV9500. The CD/DVD optical drive has vanished it does not appear in My computer nor does it show up in device manager. I have searched numerous sites for help and all have failed . i called HP Canada and of course they want money to help. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## caniacjim (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you resolved the problem? I have the same issue with my HP notebook. If you have I am interested in the solution.


----------



## bawkin (Oct 21, 2010)

No and it is driving me crazy


----------



## caniacjim (Jul 3, 2006)

I actually resolved my problem. It turns out my Roxio Easy CD & DVD Burning software corrupted the registry. It is a known problem before version 8. The "DriveFix" download didn't fix. I uninstalled it and my CD/dvd drive is now recognized by Windows. Perhaps you have some software conflict as well. Good Luck. I hope this will be helpful to you.


----------

